# NYU Tisch



## AaronK (Mar 16, 2009)

Just got in!  Really excited.

Any opinions/comments/anything on the school?  

Does ANYONE know how generous they are with financial aid?


----------



## Mylilpony (Mar 16, 2009)

congrats!! jw , what was your GPA and sat and or ACT scores? im just trying to see if i have a chance at all in getting in next year !...congrats again !


----------



## AaronK (Mar 16, 2009)

GPA weighted: 4.0  Unweighted: 3.5

SAT: 800 reading, 660 math, 680 writing, 11 on the essay

If you'd like to see my submission video, please ask.


----------



## Film School'er (Mar 16, 2009)

would love to see the video!


----------



## AaronK (Mar 17, 2009)

Tough ****.  It's not online.  I'll get to it eventually, and when I do, I'll post it online.


----------



## Film School'er (Mar 17, 2009)

> Tough ****.



Look, I really don't care that much, there's no need for attitude buddy.  Forget it.


----------



## AaronK (Mar 18, 2009)

I lied.  It was online, I just didn't see it.

http://www.vimeo.com/1697127

Let me know what you think.


----------

